# Dalmation Molly pregnant or not?



## Mike H. (Oct 23, 2012)

Can someone please let me know if she is really pregnant or not. She started getting a little bigger about 2 weeks ago. I've heard they are prone to parasites and things to that nature, but I want to know if she is hopefully pregnant.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

She looks to be gravid to me. Is she acting stranger than usual?


----------



## Mike H. (Oct 23, 2012)

P.senegalus said:


> She looks to be gravid to me. Is she acting stranger than usual?


what is gravid? and she seems to seperate herself a little more than usual from the other fish. Unless they are eating.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Gravid is a fish term for pregnant 

Most female livebearers like to separate themselves when it's close to time to release their fry/give birth.


----------



## TankdreamerJim (Sep 25, 2012)

I would put more objects in the tank driftwood and plants so that the fry have someplace to hide when they are born. I just bought a few Dalmatian mollies myself about a month & 1/2 ago 1 male 2 female and I now have about a couple dozen fry in my tank I think some of the more transparent ones are guppies but I'm not sure, however I do have 14 bigger fry that are now about 3/4 inch long that are just starting to get the black spots on them, One of them looks like he/she is going to have an awesome pattern! You can do the breeder net, but I have alway been successful just letting her have her give birth in the tank. My tank is a lot different than your though you have gravel on the bottom of your tank, mine has mostly all cobblestone so the fry in my tank has all kinds of places to hide.


----------



## Mike H. (Oct 23, 2012)

ok i may go buy some other objects to put in the tank, but how long are they supposed to be pregnant for? and i have a breeder but i think im just going to let her give birth in the tank.


----------



## Mike H. (Oct 23, 2012)

Here is a better pic of just her. Now I'm still not sure whether or not she is pregnant or not, but I'm hoping she is. The black one is the male.


----------



## TankdreamerJim (Sep 25, 2012)

It's really hard to tell how far along they are. Mine keeps giving birth every few weeks I end up with a few more fry in my tank. Thats why it's best just to set the tank up so the fry have places to hide. I will take pics of my tank and fry to give you an idea of what the future will be. I will try to post the pics by sunday at the latest.


----------



## Mike H. (Oct 23, 2012)

Ok, thanks I would appreciate that a lot.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

If she starts to get boxy (looks more like a box towards the back end than round) then she is probably pretty ready to drop. It's hard with dalmatians in a picture, hard to see if she's gravid, or if its just a normal spot LOL.


----------



## TankdreamerJim (Sep 25, 2012)

Here are the pics this first pic is of the fry at different ages.







[/IMG]

Two Adult male and female dalmatian mollies, the whiter one is the female.







[/IMG]

All three adult dalmatian mollies







[/IMG]

In this picture you will see a clay pot with Amazon sword plant growing out of it. If you look to the right side of the pot you will notice a bigger fry and a 2 week old small fry and a yellow guppy male and the adult molly at the bottom of the picture.







[/IMG]

Right side of the tank.







[/IMG]

Left Side of the tank.







[/IMG]

Hope this will give you some ideas on what you can do to set up your tank so the fry can survive without having to control everything. Also the fry seem to love the big marbles I put in the tank. Only problem you might have is that you done have the stockpile of stuff from way back like I did. Hope you do have some stuff so you don't need to spend to much. Most of the rocks came from my yard, if you have someplace you can find rocks for free I would recommend getting some. Just make sure you look over the rocks to make sure they are smooth and don't have any glittery stuff on them some rocks will discolor the water I have found that as long as they are smooth and nothing comes off them when you wash them your good to go.


----------



## Anitajade (Oct 8, 2012)

She looks like she is pregnant to me mine just had 20 fry but only four survived I think she had them to early I think I may have put her in breeder tank a bit to early so be careful not to put her in a breeder tank to soon as I think I did and some of her fry were not fully formed


----------



## Mike H. (Oct 23, 2012)

Ok, well I'm just not sure because she is looking bigger but it has been about a month since i took that picture.. so idk if she just isnt going to have the fry or whats going on...


----------



## TankdreamerJim (Sep 25, 2012)

If you have a male and female in the tank same tank they will reproduce eventually.


----------

